# Bricbane Microbrewery List?



## Sassman (29/8/08)

Just wondering if anyone out there has a list (or knows of one) for the different microbreweries in brisbane. I am seeking empluyment in what seems to be my feild of experties so any assistance or advice would be warmly welcomed.
Cheers SASSMAN


----------



## Julez (29/8/08)

Sassman said:


> Just wondering if anyone out there has a list (or knows of one) for the different microbreweries in brisbane. I am seeking empluyment in what seems to be my feild of experties so any assistance or advice would be warmly welcomed.
> Cheers SASSMAN



It's a pretty short list in Brisbane, unfortunately! There's The Brewhouse http://www.thebrewhouse.com.au/ and International Hotel http://www.internationalhotel.com.au/ . Beyond that, not much, unless you travel to Gold/Sunny Coasts or Tamborine. 

Good luck!


----------



## bradsbrew (29/8/08)

Julez said:


> It's a pretty short list in Brisbane, unfortunately! There's The Brewhouse http://www.thebrewhouse.com.au/ and International Hotel http://www.internationalhotel.com.au/ . Beyond that, not much, unless you travel to Gold/Sunny Coasts or Tamborine.
> 
> Good luck!



What about oxford152.


----------



## TidalPete (29/8/08)

bradsbrew said:


> What about oxford152.



Long gone.  

TP :beer:


----------



## mika (29/8/08)

The AHB Wiki article on microbrewery locations no good ?


----------



## mrmatt (11/2/10)

Any new ones to add to this lately?


----------



## WSC (11/2/10)

Not that I'm aware of.

Some of the brew on preimse have commercial licences now but I have not seen any beers from them.


----------



## MarkBastard (11/2/10)

mrmatt said:


> Any new ones to add to this lately?



You have to take one away <_<


----------



## Jim Botla (11/2/10)

The Regatta was producing 2 of it's own awhile back, but only had 1 on tap when I visited, best to phone them.

The Brewhouse closed or moved, I don't know whats happened there.


----------



## BrenosBrews (11/2/10)

The Brewhouse is operating as Brisbane Brewing Company if I recall correctly. No idea where they are actually brewing though. Or where you can actually get their beer for that matter.


----------

